# apple picts....????..!!!!!!!!!!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sorry for quality of picx. but who cares the fish were real i assure you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


how you like some of these apples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1825

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1824

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1823

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1822

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1821

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1820

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1819


YADDA YADDA YADDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to you apples 

And my friends enjoy!!!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

rude here. when are you going out again. thinking about going out tomorrow. i've still got a boatload of beer to drink. NICE PICTURES !!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

maybe tommorow afternoon. pm your cell number.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you been out any??


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

no, not since the last time i saw you. been stuck on the other (wrong) side of the big bridge


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

better than under the bridge!!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

depends on which bridge !!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah there a few i wouldnt mind bein stuck under.!!!!!! you been seein the spotails comin out from under the little bridge???? man their nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!black drum also. i got 17 black drum two days ago over their.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*captain pinfish*

what a screen name!!! thats some good sh!t man!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

i'm going there first thing in the morning. last couple of times over there, lots of trout. never any black drum. what you catch them with


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

ALWAYS nice spottails under there


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

cut shrimp. and the spotails have been biting early.... like daylight till 10 11 or so the last 3 days.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

I'M THERE !!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you go early and catch the dead low tide at about 8 830 and youll leave with fish. flounder on polywogs under their lately to.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, I Usually Catch Them Around An Hour Before And An Hour Or Two After Low Tide. I've Caught A Couple Of Flounder Over On The Left Side But I'm Spoiled On The Right.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right side is the best side!!!!!!! the black drum are right between the pilons half way under>


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

all the blacks have been on cut shrimp. the reds and trout and flounder have all been on polys so get your net!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

and dont get wet!!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

too cold for all of that. i'm staying high-n-dry


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

the pier is dead least for now


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

you know i mostly go out there to catch those buzz fish anyways


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah their bitin good!!!!!!!!!prety much anywhere theirs a fishin pole some water and shrimp hangin out with nothin better to do.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics....*

Nice fish........


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, Clinder.....

Glad to see you back, man!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

clinder said:


> *captain pinfish*
> 
> what a screen name!!! thats some good sh!t man!


I AM KING OF ALL PINFISH


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

KINGFIN KINGPIN OF THE PINFISH


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I miss fishing under that bridge. When the tide gets right and the trout are there, you can wear em out on the screwtails. Biggest flounder I ever hooked was under there on a mud minnow. It spit the hook right at my feet.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

if all else fails i know i can go under that bridge and tear the spottail and trout up !!!!!!!!! - sssshhhh, don't tell anyone !!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

DO YOU MIND POSTIN DIRECTIONS TO THERE PLEASE I GOT LOST LAST TIME!!!!!!


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

go to north jetties and walk northeast for about a half mile. good luck and don't catch them all !!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

With those directions, I think I need a boat!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i can do that!!!! you bringin the party favors? i think ive seen that bridge is that the one that goes from the lighthouse to grays reef?????????


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Get a room you two!


----------

